# Rodent tubs/racks



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I made some tubs today,a pain in the ass,but free and works,got sick of breeders pissing all out the wire cages...







and a pain in 10 gal aquariums...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Think i will get some of these,nice and cheap,can make a vented rack for them...


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I built my own racks, and use different mesh sizes for different rodents...but I use clear bus tubs for the tubs them selves....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I built my own racks, and use different mesh sizes for different rodents...but I use clear bus tubs for the tubs them selves....


 Pic's please,i need more ideas...


----------

